# Just curious, when do they stop being a pup



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

At what age does a puppy become an adult dog? And at what age roughly do they stop growing? 

I'm curious because someone recently told me that Coco would grow until she was 18 months old, and because she has big paws she will become huge? 

Is this like the human myth, you know, ....big feet and all that??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Generally poos will be as tall as they are going to get at about 10 months, after that they will mature, muscle up and fill out. So yes grow but not just up and up and up.
At 18 months your dog will be as physically big and strong as she is destined to be ( apart from if she gets too many goodies )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes as Karen says I don't think they grow much after about 10 months. technically dogs are called puppies until they are 1 year old, but they act puppy'ish for longer, think most Cockapoo's and other breeds seem to calm down and act more 'adult' between 18 months and 2 yrs.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Our dog Jenna seemed to buck the trend, we thought she'd fully grown at around 12 months, then she had a growth spurt at 18 months, and grew another 2 ins in height and length, and out of what I thought were her final Equafleeces!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Interestingly when I was competing in gun dog trials with my Dad's GRs in Kenya I noticed that gundogs are classed as puppies until they are 2, at least for trially purposes!!
In other types of shows they come out of puppy class at 1
Dogs should not start proper agility training over jumps until they are 1 and may not enter competitions until they are 18 months
They may finish growing up between 6 and 12 months
A bitch is sexually mature when she has her first season (between 6-12months usually)
Dogs start cocking their legs when they reckon they aren't puppies anymore
My 8 year old collie still acts like a puppy when she is on a sandy beach!
Like people many pups take a long time to grow up.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As for when they grow up mentally....er....never! :laugh:

Actually, I would say around 18months they really start to chill, unless you have a crazy puppy around to egg you along


----------

